# Can you help me find what I want?



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Must have:
Large slant stalls (16.2 hh QH, 15ish wide mare, 12ish pony and her baby)
4 horse
dressing room/tack
no tack in the back
ramp

Anyone know of anything that fits?
Just make and brand is cool  No need for exact ads.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm thinking _maybe _featherlite might have something similar to that.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Trailers

Oops no ramp. I have a Sundowner I know many of theirs have ramps


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I am thinking the ramp could be a either or and not a must. I do have a lead on an awesome trailer and am going to look at it soon.


----------

